# Any experience with AliExpress DAC/amps?



## Valantar (Jan 7, 2020)

My current living room audio setup is an old (from the 90s I think) compact stereo system (one of those all-in-one jobs with a CD changer, dual tape decks, radio and an amp all in one box). Given its age it is pretty much falling apart - one of the tape decks falls open, the CD changer tray is broken and needs to be open 24/7 to avoid an incessant grinding motor noise - and it's getting ready to be replaced. It's been kept this long as it sounds pretty good, so for now I want to keep the speakers and get a new DAC/Amp so the main unit can retire with dignity. The current unit claims 2x100W, and while I have no idea whether that is even remotely accurate it seems like a reasonable target for a replacement. Its main use is audio from our HTPC, both music and TV/movies.

I also want to move into the somewhat modern world with an USB input for my HTPC as well as an optical input for anything connected to the TV. Bluetooth would also be nice.

As I don't have much money or want to spend heaps on expensive stereo equipment I've been looking at some enticingly tiny DAC/Amps on Aliexpress that I wonder if anyone knows anything about. I haven't had much luck googling them, sadly. I understand that most (all?) of these exist under various brands and don't seem to be advertised with searchable model numbers.

I'm guessing some of these will be available through Amazon, but they generally don't ship electronics to Norway, so that's not an option.

First candidate: Nobsound NS-19G. Love the size and inputs, and the price is great.

Second candidate: SMSL AD18. Seems to be a slightly more recognized brand. Has everything I need, is a decent size, but only 2x80W, and I'm quite skeptical of the micro USB input's durability. Price is ok.

Third candidate: KGUSS DP-A1. 2x120W and a good selection of inputs, but no headphone output, which is a letdown.

Does anyone have any feedback on these, or other suggestions in a similar size/price class? I'm also interested in knowing whether the various hardware they advertise is even remotely good, as I frankly have no idea. Any help here is greatly appreciated!


----------



## emanresu (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm following with interest!


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 10, 2020)

SMSL is usually pretty good bang for the buck. Never had any of other speaker amplifiers, but their headphone stuff is good for the price. 

Looks like most of it is based off generic implementations of TI Class D stuff which sounds pretty good. The SMSL is 2 x 65 W into 8 Ohms peak so about 1/8 of that as a continuous power rating per channel which is more than enough for a normal small living room with speakers that have normal efficiency rating.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 10, 2020)

I would maybe look for something maybe in the 20-50w RMS range. 100w is actually a fair amount of power.. and if that unit could really put out 100w, my guess it would be at just one frequency.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 10, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I would maybe look for something maybe in the 20-50w RMS range. 100w is actually a fair amount of power.. and if that unit could really put out 100w, my guess it would be at just one frequency.


As I said I'm only going off of the vague and poorly defined specs of my current system, which is where the goal of aiming for "2x100W" stems from. Given that this is definitely not a high end stereo system I have no illusions as to it being very good quality - but it can get extremely loud, so there is some power there. Heck, I don't even have a clue about the impedance of the speakers. Nonetheless I'm mainly hoping to find something capable of driving the same speakers, as I've heard how thin and weak good speakers can sound with underpowered amps - but I've also seen how entirely misleading watt ratings on amps can be. Heck, I've seen the 2x75W Hegel H80 drive some huge floor-standing speakers with no problems... but that's not a cheap, tiny, off-brand unit off AliExpress either. So yeah, this is a gamble in many ways.


----------



## GlacierNine (Jan 10, 2020)

Wattage ratings are bollocks, one and all. Most systems like yours quote their wattage as PMPO which is 4xRMS. They then further embellish by measuring it with only one speaker connected then multiplying it by the number of speakers. This is how you end up with 90s technics surround sound systems claiming upwards of 1000 Watts.

If your speakers are decently efficient, anything with 20 or more genuine Watts RMS will be able to power them to a good listening level, and beyond. Easily enough to hear over conversation at a get together for example.

As for the Chinese amp/dac stuff - most of it is honestly fine. Buy one and be happy. Its not going to be the dogs danglies but it also probably wont burn your house down unless you really go cheap. I wouldn't sit around trying to pick between them.

As an aside, @Valantar , I have a NAD C326BEE at home that is 2x50W. NAD makes a point of measuring their wattage in a much more stringent manner than RMS, and as such their gear overperforms in terms of sheer power, compared to most of their competition. That amplifier is substantially more powerful than it's paper spec would indicate. 

On the other hand, I also have a 2x7W Kenwood micro system amp that I was quite happy with in a bedroom for years. It sounds really good for what it is, but that has nothing to do with the wattage amount. I've heard trash amps with 100W per channel that the 7W micro amp absolutely shits on, and vice versa. It's all about appropriate levels of power for the speakers and the room that the speakers are in, and then everything else comes down to the quality of the design creating those watts.


----------

